# Moysahn NaygAnt - This is what is has come to.



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Went to my gun shop today (the one in a gun free zone) on my lunch break. Needed to get some 30mm rings for a new optic I picked up (more on that later).

Low and behold my shop has 6...Yep...1,2,3,4,5,6 crates of them there Moysahn NaGant rooskie rifles. I could smell the cosmoline before my fingers touched the gun oil soaked door handles. What a smell of beauty...I was like a kid in the Christmas shop...until I turned the corner and saw this...

Filthy capitalist pigs. Just plain Janekoff Tula hex unmatched reworked arsenal milsurp beaters. Nothing special. I'm sorry, but is this what it has come to??


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

That sucks. Only reason they asking $300 is because there are people who will slam the cash down without thinking.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Didn't you buy all the good ones before?
I remember when a few years ago they had the at the LGS by the crate for $65.00 each with the cleaning kit and clip pouches.
It was a great deal for those who wanted a rifle and could afford little.
You will be lucky to find good ones in bulk anymore since the import block.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Most I ever paid was $110 in 2013.



SOCOM42 said:


> Didn't you buy all the good ones before?
> I remember when a few years ago they had the at the LGS by the crate for $65.00 each with the cleaning kit and clip pouches.
> It was a great deal for those who wanted a rifle and could afford little.
> You will be lucky to find good ones in bulk anymore since the import block.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

I thought that exact thing as I was walking out. they are gonna sell all of them no problem. And I shook my head at the thought of that.



txmarine6531 said:


> That sucks. Only reason they asking $300 is because there are people who will slam the cash down without thinking.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have noticed that all military fighting arms move fast regardless of price, ammo too.
As far as I am concerned it is a sign of the countries condition.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Non hex Izhevsk rifles are going for that much here. It is the new normal. Type 53 beaters are 199.00, m 38s are 340.00 and M44s are 275.00. Glad I bought mine when I did. Seen any spam cans lately?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Here they charge 199 for the regular ole one and 239 for a hex. But that gotta match. If they don't match they get ripped up and arc angle stocks are slapped on em.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> That sucks. Only reason they asking $300 is because there are people who will slam the cash down without thinking.


What you bitchin about? I bet that same rifle here is $250-300 here! Sks goes for about $250 outta the crate here too! We call that a deal!


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Strayed across this tonight. Pricey but these Yugo SKS's look pretty nice!

https://www.classicfirearms.com/yugo-sks-for-sale

Few Mosins for sale on this site!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah Cabela's in Ft Worth had a few and the only Hex they had was retailing for that much, about a 100 over the round receivers.

As for CSI-Tech, yeah here a couple of the Academy Outdoor stores have a couple of tins each of 7.62x39 for about 179.00 a tin.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

Can I ask a question here about this whole ordeal ? What is the big thing with Mosins ? I mean seriously what makes them so special to everyone ? It's a fugly old military rifle that has just about zero practicality these days.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I get asked that and all I can say is " to each their own" I have 7 of them 2 of them darn near mint (M44's) and I keep them in
my "break glass in case of war collection". I haven't purchased one in awhile as the prices are just getting stupid but glad for what I have
and if/when SHTF they will become a lot more important to have on hand!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Grinch said:


> Can I ask a question here about this whole ordeal ? What is the big thing with Mosins ? I mean seriously what makes them so special to everyone ? It's a fugly old military rifle that has just about zero practicality these days.


Until recently it seems you were getting a very accurate high power rifle that didn't break the bank to shoot. Ugly as hell. But it's not a fashion runway either is it? The M44 I shot was point of aim t 100 yards and the 91/30 was about 8 inches high at 100 yards but dead centre.

The most prolific and deadly snipers of the 1900s used them. I don't see them as a collectors item. I got em cheap. And that was the thing. Accurate inexpensive powerful rifles. Perfect for prepping. 440 round tins were only 80 bucks. Stack em high and deep!


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Grinch said:


> Can I ask a question here about this whole ordeal ? What is the big thing with Mosins ? I mean seriously what makes them so special to everyone ? It's a fugly old military rifle that has just about zero practicality these days.


A lot of people buy them and tinker with them. Or, some restore them for collectability purposes. I have 3 of them myself. One Russian sniper, a Russian rifle and one Finnish rifle. Peppers collect these rifles because they are cheap and ammo is also affordable. These weapons can be used as hunting rifles also. And when the SHTF, it could be used for defense. These rifles are also collected as a barter items when SHTF, trust me I won't give anyone an AK or an AR.

Mosins are reliable and battle tested. In the right hands, they can be a very effective weapon.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Ah, ya never can tell, I own three, the lowest value one, I paid the most for, $139 (49?). Then I found a '34 hex reciever in a bunch of rounds on sale for $129, and the one shooting-wise tis my favorite, the 'M38 I was given in a box of "gun junk parts", it did cost me $62 for a stock and a few hours work.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

So it's a decent long range rifle that's cheap to shoot that's what I'm getting here, but why not an AR ? It's cheap to shoot at decent range it can certainly stop the most dangerous game. Plus if you miss a follow up shot is quick, and you can have a one hundred round mag for it, I just don't understand the mindset of having one when there are thousands of different options here. I have a 30-378 Weatherby Magnum, I'm not on here telling everyone they should get one, to each their own I agree, but effective combat weapon ? Overall no. My Savage 116 300 Win Mag, effective combat weapon ? Overall no. My AR absolutely. My Scar once again absolutely. I just don't see musket style tactics in a world full of AR's anymore, just me though....


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

As said to each his own. Bolt rifles went the way of the Do-Do bird post WW2. Yes,it's a dinosaur but it still works. Power matches our 30/06. I for one would not want to be down range especially if the shooter knows his rifle!


----------



## BennyMG1 (Jun 7, 2021)

Grinch said:


> Can I ask a question here about this whole ordeal ? What is the big thing with Mosins ? I mean seriously what makes them so special to everyone ? It's a fugly old military rifle that has just about zero practicality these days.


Several years ago, my wife went with me into one of our local gun stores. The first thing she noticed was the crate of old Mosins by the door (the same crate I’d walked by several times without giving a second look). She asked about them and said they were beautiful and went through the crate to pick out the one she wanted. She picked out a numbers matching 1927 stamped one in great shape. It came with the bayonet, the leather ammo pouches, oiler can and cleaning kit in canvas. She paid $199 for it and spent two days in the mud room with a hair dryer and a roll of paper towels. I purchased some ammo for it and, I’ll be damned if I didn’t fall in love with it. It is VERY accurate with the old iron sights and is a pleasure to cycle through. I may actually take it hunting one day. Not an ideal battle rifle by today’s standards, but I can see why the Ruskies loved it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have two myself. A 91/30 and an M44.
Because I like military surplus weapons, and their clones, such as my Rumanian AKM.
And by weapons I mean long guns, handguns, bayonets and fighting knives.

I got them over 15 years ago. When prices were reasonable.
Who knows, I may get more, there are so many variations a person could easily have 50 with no two alike.


----------

